
Ask HN: What are the best daily/weekly newsletters? - anarbadalov
What are some of the most valuable newsletters you subscribe to? I&#x27;m backing away from social media but will miss the range of links I discover there every day — mostly a mix of political news, contemporary poetry, and stories with quirky, historical angles. I subscribe to 1440 (www.join1440.com), Poem-a-day (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;poets.org&#x2F;poem-a-day), and political historian Heather Cox Richardson&#x27;s daily column &quot;Letters from an American&quot; (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;heathercoxrichardson.substack.com&#x2F;)  — all are excellent — but am interested to know what other folks are reading.
======
petercooper
I wouldn't normally do this, but I'm calling it first commenter privilege? :-)
For the past ten years, my full time job has been publishing weekly developer
newsletters, now going out to nearly 500k subs a week. I won't link them all
as it'll take too long, but things like
[https://javascriptweekly.com/](https://javascriptweekly.com/) and
[https://golangweekly.com/](https://golangweekly.com/) are our bread and
butter. [https://weekly.statuscode.com/](https://weekly.statuscode.com/) is
our weekly overall programming world update. We have lots more, but generally
if you Google _" [technology of choice] newsletter"_ you will find interesting
stuff from all sorts of people :-)

To answer your question as to which newsletters _I_ enjoy, I really like
[https://podnews.net/](https://podnews.net/) because I'm heavily into the
podcasting ecosystem and he rounds it up really well each day.

------
rchaudhary
Check out,

[https://www.pythonweekly.com/](https://www.pythonweekly.com/)

[https://www.programmerweekly.com/](https://www.programmerweekly.com/)

[http://www.founderweekly.com/](http://www.founderweekly.com/)

Disclaimer: I am the curator for these newsletters.

------
tommy15
I'm a big fan of Not Boring
([https://notboring.substack.com/](https://notboring.substack.com/)) and the
way he mixes business strategy w/ pop culture + current events. Also like
Media Operator
([https://www.amediaoperator.com/](https://www.amediaoperator.com/)) for his
unique takes on business models and products. Substack's discover page is also
a good place to discover free and paid newsletters
([https://substack.com/discover](https://substack.com/discover))

~~~
petercooper
For some reason your comment was flagged and made dead by HN. I imagine
because your account is new and your first comment includes a lot of links?
Either way, I 'vouched' for it so it's back for now unless someone manually
flags it.

